# Arreola vs. Stiverne - Round by Round



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

For your viewing entertainment...


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Arreola needs to start lifting weights.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stiverne for the win again IMHO.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's do this!!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

What time is this on @Hatesrats

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fight is on now on ESPN


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Starting already?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Team Stiverne. When you say HARD WORK, I say DEDICATION,
HARD WORK
DEDICATION
HARD WORK
DEDICATION
HARD WORK
DEDICATION


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Arreola bout to do work. Looking forward to this fight though, hope it is good as its on ESPN and a lot of casual fans will be watching.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Starting already?


yeah, bro. round four's about to start.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Im a take Arreola this time.....

Chris been boxing since he was a kid, imo, thatll show thru this time ... :yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Teddy is so full of shit. LOL
He is trying to claim Stiverne didn't feel like he belong, WTF.
Stiverne was saying and came out fighting like he knew he was better than Arreola, then he proved it.
Teddy curse gonna strike tonight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

"Good luck" 

"No luck. I already made my luck." 

WARREOLA!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Starting already?


The card has started we get a shitty 1 fight undercard then the main event.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> yeah, bro. round four's about to start.





Sweethome_Bama said:


> The card has started we get a shitty 1 fight undercard then the main event.


Looking forward to it, Stiverne is one my favorite HWs. It´s starting now in the brazilian ESPN.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The card has started we get a shitty 1 fight undercard then the main event.


Yep, but props to ESPN tho....
Second HW title fight in just a couple weeks time...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugas vs Imam is not too bad tbh, Bama. I think it´s a good matchup.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

ESPN fucked up by putting this undercard bout on air


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

WOW WHAT A PACKED HOUSE, this is a pathetic venue for a heavyweight title bout, is buffer even here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I like this undercard fight, not bad.

Ugas needs to drink some water though get some weight back on, shit he looks too drained.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

the ring's tiny.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Actually, there are more people than I initially thought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

UFC on too.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Great fight so far!

Imam's defensive head movement is really good. he's hanging in there with the experienced Ugas.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugas won all 3 so far...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Arreola fight next? 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Is Arreola fight next?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Yupp


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> UFC on too.


ufc's dead.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> ufc's dead.


Yeah definitely

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Ugas kind of resembles Hopkins physically


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I've downed about 25 beers today in honor of Arreola

#TurnUp #WarArreola

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm all for Arreola tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> I've downed about 25 beers today in honor of Arreola
> 
> #TurnUp #WarArreola
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


man I was throwing up all night on Thursday after 11 beers :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I knew that trainer looked familiar :lol:


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

that was a doodoo ass fight.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> man I was throwing up all night on Thursday after 11 beers :rofl


In drinking Bud Lights though. So its barely a step above water haha

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Stiverne a bit fleshy tonight??


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Why would they air an undercard fight? The majority of people changed the channel I bet. Poor programming.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Young master is the best nickname I've ever heard


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> In drinking Bud Lights though. So its barely a step above water haha
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I didn't have much better. I had a mix of Yinglings, Budlights, Millerlights and fireball shots. I think just the combination of all that nasty BS got me sick


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't have much better. I had a mix of Yinglings, Budlights, Millerlights and fireball shots. I think just the combination of all that nasty BS got me sick


drinking beer isn't for the black man.
Get yourself some Cognac, Bourbon, or Brandy. Something grown man to sip on.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Young master is the best nickname I've ever heard


It's not bad at all, and Imam shows signs of being able to live up to the nickname. I was actually quite impressed with his performance in the latter portion of the fight. A lot of guys would have come undone following the start Ugas had in the first few rounds.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This sappy pre-fight thing has got to go.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> drinking beer isn't for the black man.
> Get yourself some Cognac, Bourbon, or Brandy. Something grown man to sip on.


I agree with ya man. I was just trying to get drunk with spending the least amount of money as possible though. For now on, I'm going to the liquor store first and bringing my flask


----------



## renyo (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> drinking beer isn't for the black man.
> Get yourself some Cognac, Bourbon, or Brandy. Something grown man to sip on.


Gtfoh.... you drink they liquor, sip the beer...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeez, they're really laying it on thick regarding Arreola. You just KNOW the fix is in.

Stiverne needs a KO tonight.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Atlas annoys the hell out of me most times but you can't deny he's a great analyst.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

War Arreola. I like the kid. He's got personality, and personality goes a long way. Whoever wins it is gonna get wiped by Wlad though. Won't be long before he unifies the titles.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Jeez, they're really laying it on thick regarding Arreola. You just KNOW the fix is in.
> 
> Stiverne needs a KO tonight.


They sure are....

Its been the Arreola show from the jump...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Man, Arreola looks focused.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Arreole the real mexican ammmurican

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

how much are they making? no ****


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Looks like sam0408

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

All carefully engineered to give a US fighter the belt


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Squire said:


> All carefully engineered to give a US fighter the belt


stiverne didn't get the memo. if he did, he wiped his ass with it.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> how much are they making? no ****


Stiverne 225k
Arreola 100k


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Squire said:


> All carefully engineered to give a US fighter the belt


Don King showed up when someone other than a K-bro has a chance to get a title. Whoever wins it will avoid Wlad like the plague.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

How many people are there? Did they turn down the lights on purpose.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arreola getting KO'd


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Stiverne 225k
> Arreola 100k


stiverne's making more? those purses are pathetic. i bet buffer's making more than both of them combined.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Man, Arreola looks focused.


Every big fight Chris says the exact same shit. Its so blatant its ridiculous. After losing to Wlad. I'm gonna get serious about my weight, I've never been this serious before. Fight someone else, I'm serous, never been this serious before I'm running and I've never run before. Another fight, I'm doing things in the gym I've never done before I'm pushing myself. blah blah blah.


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Checking in!


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Ko Ko B Ware.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

they should've had this fight in Ontario again, crowd was way better for that one


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

it's about to start, ladies!


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Hah, i wish all black dudes wore that plastic wrap ala stiverne when I rode the bus

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

stiverne playing with Arreola


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

don't like chris letting him ease in to the fight...


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

How long till the fight starts guys?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stiverne gonna KO Arreola. I love it.
Once they crack they don't come back.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

da fuck... started early!?!?!?


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

1-0 stiverne he hurt him at the end


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Good fight so far


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chris ready to go
10 - 8 Stiverne (no knockdown but that dominant)


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Stiverne. Wow, Arreola was wobbled, this fight is going to be really good.


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

10-9 Stiverne. Already shaping up to be as one sided as we all thought it would be.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

no jabbing and no head movement by Arreola...


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Stiverne is going to KO this guy


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> How long till the fight starts guys?


On now, 1st round just done. Quite close


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

arreola wobbled! 
round 1, stiverne


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

ooo. drilled him


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Stiverne had Chris ready to go


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> How long till the fight starts guys?


Probably around round three. :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Sucks cause arreola is gonna watch his daughter be sad twice 

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stiverne is playing with Arreola


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Have a feeling Arreola is getting KO'd tonight.....


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

its funny cause it looks like arreola could almost stick and move against stiverne.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Arreola's taking control early...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Arreola, but Stiverne will counter him soon and it will be game over...


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

1-1


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

round 2, arreola


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

10-9 Arreola, 19-19.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Arreola

19-19


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2
10 - 9 Stiverne
20 - 17 Stiverne

Arreola landed 2 rights and a left. Stiverne landed 3 rights to the head 3 or 4 to the body with lefts and they all sent Arreola back.

ESPN trying to will Arreola rounds


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Arreola :happy


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Watch Stiverne feint, he moves his head right in to the flight path of a right hand


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

this is people used to love HW fights


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chris looking sharp tonight. so far...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

2-1 Arreola


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

2-1 Arreola...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thought Arreola just nicked that one.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Chris looking awesome, Stiverne was still dangerous as fuck in this round even though he lost it...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Arreola

29-28 Arreola


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

these first three rounds couldnt be going any better for chris arreola


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Arreola wants this shit bad.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't see this going the distance...


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

10-9 Arreola. 29-28 Arreola


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

That's what I'm talkin' bout. This is a fucking fight!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Arreola isn't controlling shit. Most of his shit isn't landing and Stiverne banged teh fuck out of his body and landed killer left hooks.

10 - 9 Stiverne
30 - 26 Stiverne


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

2-1 Arreola


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

big round for chris! 
rd1 stiverne
rd2 Arreola
rd3 A


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

2-1 areola


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Stiverne has the power to push Arreola's wig back


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

3-0 Arreola.

I can't believe it.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bermane needs to move his fucking head more, c´mon.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm loving this.

Atlas is going mental


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

This is a great fight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Teddy might as well say he wants Chris to win 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> 3-0 Arreola.
> 
> I can't believe it.


No way you can give round 1 to Chris, man.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

2-2 Even


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Arreola

39-37 Arreola


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Really good fight so far


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

2-2


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

2-2 now. It was close though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Arreola nicked another one IMO. 3-1 for him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

3-1 Arreola. He's looking good, just needs to pace himself...


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

rd1 stiverne
rd2 Arreola
rd3 A
rd4 stiverne

round 4 was close.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

2-2 but I'd call that a swing round


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 3
> 
> Arreola isn't controlling shit. Most of his shit isn't landing and Stiverne banged teh fuck out of his body and landed killer left hooks.
> 
> ...


Ban this asshole.


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

10-9 Arreola. 39-37 Arreola.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

round 4

Stiverne controlled the round with the jab (that Teddy claims he can't use against Arreola) Banged Arreola hard to the body, landed nice counter rights and left when Arreola started free swinging

10 - 9 Stiverne
40 - 35 Stiverne


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> 3-1 Arreola. He's looking good, just needs to pace himself...


chris has thrown 900 punches in a fight

pace will not be a problem


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Stiverne needs to keep up the jab. Going to the ropes won't get it...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Arreola felt those bodyshots, he's poker facing.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

3-2 Stiverne


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

For some reason I always feel like Arreola is 1 punch from going down. Idk why.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Stiverne, clear.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Stiverne

48-47 Arreola


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

3-2 stiverne


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

3-2 Arreola. Stiverne's workrate is gonna be his undoing if this goes the distance. talking shit doesnt score points


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

10-9 Arreola. 49-46 Arreola


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

rd1 stiverne
rd2 Arreola
rd3 A
rd4 stiverne
rd5 CA


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Ashstrodamus said:


> Ban this asshole.


Agreed. Or at least ban him from the RBR's


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stiverne will start to take over now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Arreola gassed from those Stiverne body shots. LOL Stiverne jabbing the fuck out of Arreola and he has no answers except to eat them and try to run in, but after than sweet jab left hook from Stivern he is getting scared to do that too.

10 - 9 Stiverne
50 - 44 Stiverne


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pete Rose with Thai bride


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I thought that was another Arreola round :conf


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Stiverne just need to start letting his hands fly. He's been giving rounds away.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

OOOOOO nice hook


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arreola goes down. LOL


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

woooooopp...


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

clinch man!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stiverne cracked theat chin. Its over.


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

boom


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

told you


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Great ! Stiverne hits hard as fuck!


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Well that sucks for Arreola....


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Stiverne is the man


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

that was a monster shot, :happy


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wow. What an ending. Man I feel bad for Arreola, he was doing well.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

its over. stiverne wins by tko.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't have much better. I had a mix of Yinglings, Budlights, Millerlights and fireball shots. I think just the combination of all that nasty BS got me sick


Fuck shots man. Freshman year sorority chick stuff.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That was some GREAT referee'ing.

Hats off to Jack.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Stiverne pushing wigs back. I called it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stiverne drops Arreola twice and the ref stops it after he gets up from second KD. 

Good win for Stiverne. First Hatian HW champ


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL!!!

This fight was fixed...I am glad Stiverne got the KO


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Arreola will never have a better opportunity than that.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck that was nice. Good looks for stiverne.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Both men won tonight. This will actually help Arreola's career.


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> That was some GREAT referee'ing.
> 
> Hats off to Jack.


Put himself at risk too... Great stoppage.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Stiverne vs Wilder now then......


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Arreola will never have a better opportunity than that.


Yeah, poor dude he was doing alright as well before the right hand.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Stiverne did what he said. When a guy is good, the fight can go like it did early. When a fighter is better, the fight ends how it did. Feel good for Bermane Stiverne. The WBC Heavyweight Champion of the World...


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder would get clapped by Stiverne


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Son of a bitch Bama was right again


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Stiverne is quality


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> That was some GREAT referee'ing.
> 
> Hats off to Jack.


Agreed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Stiverne for the win again IMHO.





Sweethome_Bama said:


> Arreola getting KO'd


:franklin


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I hope this fight got good ratings


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck off Don


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Maybe Arreola will feel redeemed in a loss like Bradley was.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

FFS the return of Don King :lol:


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

awesome fight that.

surprising ending, Arreola was doing a number on him then imo.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I want Wilder to fight Arreola next. Finish that jaw off, then go on to Stiverne.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Squire said:


> Stiverne is quality


Agreed. I´ve been saying this for a while, he is a beast. Impressive puncher.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Maybe Arreola will feel redeemed in a loss like Bradley was.


:lol:


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

u can only embarrass yourself for so long. cris is done.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

just as I was happy to see a hard hitter as the WBC HW champ...


fucking don king shows up to ruin it :lol:


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Stiverne is just in a different class with his power and hand speed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I was rooting for Arroela, but I feel good for Stiverne.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Squire said:


> Stiverne has the power to push Arreola's wig back





Squire said:


> Stiverne is going to KO this guy


:franklin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Don King has a champion again. He should get the mic and say Hi B-Hop. I'm BACK!!!!!!!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Don in the background with that stupid cackling laugh.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Chris gassed a bit too. Once he was unable to really put the pressure on it was only a matter of time until a bomb landed


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stiverne vs. Wilder.
So awesome.
100% chance of a KO


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

This means Don King is back in the heavyweight division...


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Stiverne needs to fight Charlie Z now


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Stiverne vs. Wilder.
> So awesome.
> 100% chance of a KO


Has wilder fought anyone with a pulse yet


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was rooting for Arroela, but I feel good for Stiverne.


same. either way we got a hard hitter as the WBC champ.

whether he fights Wilder or Klitschko the HW division just got a lot more interesting


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:ibutt :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

You could tell Stiverne was biding his time and waiting for Arreola to gas and catch him with a counter at some point. Even though Arreola landed some nice shots on him, Stiverne seemed like he had a more long-term, smart gameplan up his sleeve. He showed some good stuff - good punching power and nifty skills/counterpunching. Him against Wilder will be great.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chris Arreola is a fat fuck who only got chances because of a storyline to be a mexican champ that is it.
How the fuck you beat Seth mitchell and get a title shot?
Let this be the end of that bum. 150k won't be enough to retire on and we know he was broke last Christmas so maybe he can join a gym and be a personal trainer or something.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

nezy37 said:


> Has wilder fought anyone with a pulse yet


31 of them. Same type of opposition as Stiverne actually, except Deontay didn't get bodied by Demetrius King.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TSOL said:


> same. either way we got a hard hitter as the WBC champ.
> 
> whether he fights Wilder or Klitschko the HW division just got a lot more interesting


foreal, it takes real power to do that to Arreola. We'll probably see KO's in any combination of those 3 fights


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Chris Arreola is a fat fuck who only got chances because of a storyline to be a mexican champ that is it.
> How the fuck you beat Seth mitchell and get a title shot?
> Let this be the end of that bum. 150k won't be enough to retire on and we know he was broke last Christmas so maybe he can join a gym and be a personal trainer or something.


a personal trainer? :lol: who the fuck would hire that fat slob to help them get in shape? there's always construction.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Vic said:


> Agreed. I´ve been saying this for a while, he is a beast. Impressive puncher.


He's a punching bag for Wlad. He does have that Brewster body type. He could land a bomb on Wlad, but the boring Steward style of Wlad now.....I can't see Stiverne winning more than a round or two.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Stiverne. :ibutt He was waiting to time arreola, arreola was too reckless.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> a personal trainer? :lol: who the fuck would hire that fat slob to help them get in shape? there's always construction.


Maybe he can keep the weight loss going, he would be a nice motivator to the other fighters out there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chris Arreola needs to retire.
Cutting out those beers won't give him any skills.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Ashstrodamus said:


> He's a punching bag for Wlad. He does have that Brewster body type. He could land a bomb on Wlad, but the boring Steward style of Wlad now.....I can't see Stiverne winning more than a round or two.


He doesn´t have the style to beat Wlad, I agree.....but he has some special abilities, was impressed before by his power, I´m glad that now moer people are as well....


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

fuckin arreola :lol:

another loss, another thing hes gonna cut from his diet. 

and i was rooting for him


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Maybe he can keep the weight loss going, he would be a nice motivator to the other fighters out there.


i would never hire a guy like that. his lack of discipline is well documented. look at his body! he says he's in the best shape of his life! maybe he can help the morbidly obese.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## alwaysdrunk (Mar 29, 2014)

This is the kind of fight Americans want to see?

WOW, so sad.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> i would never hire a guy like that. his lack of discipline is well documented. look at his body! he says he's in the best shape of his life! maybe he can help the morbidly obese.


I can see the commercial.

Hey you fat @#[email protected]#$ 
Its me, heavyweight "champion" Chris Arreola
I used to be a fat piece of !#@[email protected]
I drank beer, never run, ate wrong. I was an embarrassment.
Then for my daughter I decided to change my life. I didn't want to see her cry anymore.
Now look at me, I'm just tubby.
You have to start somewhere, might as well start with me.
Beers on me


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

alwaysdrunk said:


> This is the kind of fight Americans want to see?
> 
> WOW, so sad.


Who doesn't like a little back and forth action with a knockout to end the fight? You're fucking stupid, bro.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I can see the commercial.
> 
> Hey you fat @#[email protected]#$
> Its me, heavyweight "champion" Chris Arreola
> ...


:lol: I don't even feel bad for him. He's just not on that level. I think he has mediocre power, poor technique and discipline problems. He's still young enough to do something else.


----------



## Freedom2014 (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

alwaysdrunk said:


> This is the kind of fight Americans want to see?
> 
> WOW, so sad.


What was wrong with the fight?? It was exciting! Arreola had his moments.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Chris Arreola needs to retire.
> Cutting out those beers won't give him any skills.


I agree w/you Chris should hang 'em up unless an opportunity springs up.
But by the sound of the post fight interview... 
It seems Arreola will get his "Maidana" type moral victory on tho because he was (his words) Up on the cards" at the time of the stoppage. 
Plus if you listened carefully to the interview Arreola kinda hinted at having hurt his hand sometime during the fight... lol

he will continue...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Arreola would do well if he just stayed active. Keep fighting, keep shedding the pounds, stop drinking lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

alwaysdrunk said:


> This is the kind of fight Americans want to see?
> 
> WOW, so sad.


naw we want to see my hugging fests


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Freedom2014 said:


>


Nice. Bullshit stoppage though

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Agreed. Or at least ban him from the RBR's


:lol::lol:


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Great fight... Exciting HW bout for once! Chris was doing good until Stiverne landed those bombs! Wilder-Stiverne next?


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Slugger3000 said:


> Great fight... Exciting HW bout for once! Chris was doing good until Stiverne landed those bombs! Wilder-Stiverne next?


Glazkov/Adamek, Cunningham/Mansour, Perez/Mago. You didn't find those exciting?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Just watched it.
When Arreola started dancing I got a big smirk on my face.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> Glazkov/Adamek, Cunningham/Mansour, Perez/Mago. You didn't find those exciting?


Sorry I meant to say exciting American HW fight


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Sorry I meant to say exciting American HW fight


Mansour and Cunningham are American
:huh


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

dyna said:


> Mansour and Cunningham are American
> :huh


Enjoyed Stiverne- CA more...


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Nice. Bullshit stoppage though


What? It was a great stoppage; Arreola was getting destroyed, and look at my avatar, I'm not some hater.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Jack Reiss should be fired for that stoppage. Arreola was just playing possum and setting Stiverne up for the big counter to the temple to destroy him. Stiverne really only landed maybe one good punch on him in the fight. The rest was just possum-playing.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Jack Reiss should be fired for that stoppage. Arreola was just playing possum and setting Stiverne up for the big counter to the temple to destroy him. Stiverne really only landed maybe one good punch on him in the fight. The rest was just possum-playing.


So true.

Most disgusting stoppage since that crooked ref gave Spinks a fast count in the Tyson fight.


----------



## zadfrak (Jun 6, 2013)

wrong.

He landed plenty of body punches and as rounds went by they subtracted from the effectiveness of Chris. He was also landing clean jabs in there. 

Also, if the guy only landed one good punch the whole fight, why is Arreola on the deck twice? Shouldn't he be able to absorb the grand total of 1 good punch?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

zadfrak said:


> wrong.
> 
> He landed plenty of body punches and as rounds went by they subtracted from the effectiveness of Chris. He was also landing clean jabs in there.
> 
> Also, if the guy only landed one good punch the whole fight, why is Arreola on the deck twice? Shouldn't he be able to absorb the grand total of 1 good punch?


He slipped


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Setanta said:


> So true.
> 
> Most disgusting stoppage since that crooked ref gave Spinks a fast count in the Tyson fight.


Amen, brother.



zadfrak said:


> wrong.
> 
> He landed plenty of body punches and as rounds went by they subtracted from the effectiveness of Chris. He was also landing clean jabs in there.
> 
> Also, if the guy only landed one good punch the whole fight, why is Arreola on the deck twice? Shouldn't he be able to absorb the grand total of 1 good punch?


You've been diverted. Perverted too.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Arreola doing the Valuev shuffle


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> Nice. Bullshit stoppage though
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Arreola shouldn't have been allowed t continue after the secound KD , he was wobbeling all over the ring


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Arreola was winning the fight until he got tagged, a shame for him as he was excellent for five rounds.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

alwaysdrunk said:


> This is the kind of fight Americans want to see?
> 
> WOW, so sad.


Suck it.

Jennings-Szpilka, USS - Hardcore, Stiverne-Arreola; it has been a nice first half of the year at HW. Long time coming...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Suck it.
> 
> Jennings-Szpilka, USS - Hardcore, Stiverne-Arreola; it has been a nice first half of the year at HW. Long time coming...


Yeah some very good HWs there. Arreola should fight Mansour that'd be a fun fight.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

it was a very good fight, very tense. u gotta love knockouts.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Yeah some very good HWs there. Arreola should fight Mansour that'd be a fun fight.


Hell yeah it would. Those saying Arreola needs to retire can fuck off. He was competitive last night and has an entertaining style - certainly capable of continuing his career.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arreola wasn't competitive Stiverene played with Arreola and then finished his ass off.
ESPN lying about what was happening because they wanted a history promotion of the "first mexican" heavyweight champ on air.
Well Bermane and those who know shit about boxing knew that wasn't happening.

I'll also add, Bermane broke Arreola's jaw and once they crack....


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

I had Arreola up 49-46... He actually did a lot better than I thought he would. Don't think Stiverne will hold on to the belt for long, he may beat Wilder, but I just see him getting outworked by the finesse fighters of the division. Pulev, Povetkin, Glazkov all beat him by a wide margin, and I'm inclined to pick Fury and Chisora against him, provided they don't get caught by one of his counter shots. It goes without saying that Wlad beats him no problem. He's a good counter puncher, but his lackadaisical nature will cost him against almost any top heavy with a half decent workrate. I wouldn't be surprised if Vitali came out of retirement and won his belt back, I'd pick him to beat Stiverne easily even at this point. It would probably look a lot like the Kevin Johnson fight, with maybe a little more action.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> I had Arreola up 49-46... He actually did a lot better than I thought he would. Don't think Stiverne will hold on to the belt for long, he may beat Wilder, but I just see him getting outworked by the finesse fighters of the division. Pulev, Povetkin, Glazkov all beat him by a wide margin, and I'm inclined to pick Fury and Chisora against him, provided they don't get caught by one of his counter shots. It goes without saying that Wlad beats him no problem. He's a good counter puncher, but his lackadaisical nature will cost him against almost any top heavy with a half decent workrate. I wouldn't be surprised if Vitali came out of retirement and won his belt back, I'd pick him to beat Stiverne easily even at this point. It would probably look a lot like the Kevin Johnson fight, with maybe a little more action.


Fury and Jizzora? Really? I don't know, man. We re talking world class turds here. Stiverne can really crack.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> Fury and Jizzora? Really? I don't know, man. We re talking world class turds here. Stiverne can really crack.


Dude don't know shit about boxing.


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Trash Bags said:


> Fury and Jizzora? Really? I don't know, man. We re talking world class turds here. Stiverne can really crack.


Both would have to be on their A game, and Stiverne KO'ing either of them certainly wouldn't shock me... Can just see Stiverne getting outworked and losing on the cards. Fury has shown that he can box and keep up a high workrate into the late rounds when in shape... However if Fury fought like he did against Cunningham, I see him getting sparked early. Chisora has show some vulnerabilities in his punch resistance recently, been buzzed in quite a few fights... So I think that fight is more of a toss up, but the longer it goes the more i'd favor Chisora.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Chisora beating Stiverne ? Lmao..


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dude don't know shit about boxing.


You praise this ass clown :lol:


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> Both would have to be on their A game, and Stiverne KO'ing either of them certainly wouldn't shock me... Can just see Stiverne getting outworked and losing on the cards. Fury has shown that he can box and keep up a high workrate into the late rounds when in shape... However if Fury fought like he did against Cunningham, I see him getting sparked early. Chisora has show some vulnerabilities in his punch resistance recently, been buzzed in quite a few fights... So I think that fight is more of a toss up, but the longer it goes the more i'd favor Chisora.


I'm sorry to differ with you, but I think Stiverne knocks them both out early. He's got concussive power and he knows it. The shit is scary. His chin is very sturdy as well and neither Jizzora not Fury have one punch knockout power.


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Trash Bags said:


> I'm sorry to differ with you, but I think Stiverne knocks them both out early. He's got concussive power and he knows it. The shit is scary. His chin is very sturdy as well and neither Jizzora not Fury have one punch knockout power.


Fair enough.... I don't think it's a dumb pick to make, I myself wouldn't have much confidence picking either against Stiverne. He definitely has the power to knock either of them out.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> Fair enough.... I don't think it's a dumb pick to make, I myself wouldn't have much confidence picking either against Stiverne. He definitely has the power to knock either of them out.


I think Haye might be able to beat him. He's a very mobile dude and he's got great power. I'd give him a shot against Stiverne. That'd be a great fight. Now way would it go the distance.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> You praise this ass clown :lol:


Yeah he beat the dog shit out of Audley Harrison, someone you thought he would probably lose to. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

@UnleashtheFURY
No credibility
LOL



UnleashtheFURY said:


> I'm calling it now... A-farce slips one of Wilders wild and terribly sloppy overhand rights and knocks him out cold!


http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=15051554&postcount=13


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah he beat the dog shit out of Audley Harrison, someone you thought he would probably lose to. LOL


 Never said that... and if can you quote me on that I'll give you a nickel :lol: I may have overestimated Fraudleys chances in this one, but I never said he was the favorite. If anything I said it was a 50/50 fight, in hindsight a stupid claim to make given his track record, but I thought he had a chance due to how shit Wilder is. Now, Wilder may be a LITTLE better than a gave him credit for last year, but he's still a fraud and a KO waiting to happen.


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

I can't refute that quote, but I also said it was a 50/50 fight somewhere. Brb mailing you a nickel.


----------



## alwaysdrunk (Mar 29, 2014)

Smirk said:


> Suck it.
> 
> Jennings-Szpilka, USS - Hardcore, Stiverne-Arreola; it has been a nice first half of the year at HW. *Long time coming*...


Sure for fake boxing fans.

Go watch some re-runs on an old tough man contest.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

You just got owned! Discúlpate y salte.


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

Maybe so. But in the scheme of things I'm right, and he's wrong. Difference is he won't fess up when Wilder gets poleaxed by Stiverne or whichever top 10 heavyweight he faces, going to look a lot like what happened to Michael Grant in the early 2000s.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> Never said that... and if can you quote me on that I'll give you a nickel :lol: I may have overestimated Fraudleys chances in this one, but I never said he was the favorite. If anything I said it was a 50/50 fight, in hindsight a stupid claim to make given his track record, but I thought he had a chance due to how shit Wilder is. Now, Wilder may be a LITTLE better than a gave him credit for last year, but he's still a fraud and a KO waiting to happen.


You don't know shit about boxing.


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

We'll see who DKSAB when Michael Grant 2.0 is laying out cold on the canvas :lol: but for now, you're in the right... Enjoy the feels while they last.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> We'll see who DKSAB when Michael Grant 2.0 is laying out cold on the canvas :lol: but for now, you're in the right... Enjoy the feels while they last.


Wilder could win or lose his next fight. Won't make anything you have said here actually correct, your evaluation of him is completely wrong, because mainly because you are a wilder hater.


----------



## UnleashtheFURY (May 5, 2014)

What? It would prove that he was a fraud masquerading as a top heavyweight, and the future heir-apparent to the heavyweight throne like so many of you Wilder fanboys claim him to be.... I've said for years now that Wilder was a clown and a KO waiting to happen, I'll be proven right when he steps in with quality opposition.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Wlad




Stiverne, Povetkin, Pulev





The rest


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

North Americans need to just fight North Americans. let those euro bums bore the rest of the world off with their no talent hack HW's


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

At this point I don't care how good Wlad is, as long as I never have to watch him fight again. Like sure, he beats everyone around now. I still would rather chop my dick off than watch it.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

@bballchump11 I have zero recollection of my beer posts in this thread. Missed the fight too from passing out, but somehow didn't throw up atsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> @bballchump11 I have zero recollection of my beer posts in this thread. Missed the fight too from passing out, but somehow didn't throw up atsch


:lol: damn you must have been ultra drunk. And I need to stick to cleaner beers like Budlight if it means I can drink 15+ and not throw up all night


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

DudeGuyMan said:


> At this point I don't care how good Wlad is, as long as I never have to watch him fight again. Like sure, he beats everyone around now. I still would rather chop my dick off than watch it.


I watched him twice.

NeveR EVER Again


----------



## ThenewFelixTrinidad (May 2, 2014)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> We'll see who DKSAB when Michael Grant 2.0 is laying out cold on the canvas :lol: but for now, you're in the right... Enjoy the feels while they last.


Grant had the bad luck of running into a top 10 all time(arguably top 5) super heavyweight in Prime Lewis.
Wilder might get a shot 40+ year old Wladimir.................there is a difference.

Michael Grant 2.0 is enough for today's Division.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It's a shame most of the relevant heavyweights are already pretty old.
From the younger men
There's Tyson, Wilder (who isn't even that young anymore), Mike Perez, Andy Ruiz

And then there's also Joshua and Hughie coming up.

If Ruiz manages to get in shape I'll be rooting for him the most, Joshua is also very promising and might overtake Ruiz.
Hughie is too young to be judged yet but he looks very promising also.

Unless Ruiz starts to get really motivated Joshua is the only man I'll be rooting for over Wlad.
Hughie is too young to be Wlad his direct successor probably.

Wilder I regard a flash in the pan but he might prove me wrong and I hope so, an unified American heavyweight would give much needed attention again.
Currently I'm clearly rooting for Wlad over Wilder but if Wilder puts Stiverne away without much trouble it becomes much closer.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder is 28 years old.
You have no credibility when you say he isn't young anymore.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ThenewFelixTrinidad said:


> Grant had the bad luck of running into a top 10 all time(arguably top 5) super heavyweight in Prime Lewis.
> Wilder might get a shot 40+ year old Wladimir.................there is a difference.
> 
> Michael Grant 2.0 is enough for today's Division.


and Michael Grant managed to beat Andrew Golota.

Something Wilder could not do.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wilder is 28 years old.
> You have no credibility when you say he isn't young anymore.


All the great heavyweights have started at an earlier age than Wilders.
The oldest ATG when he got his first world heavyweight title was Sonny Liston at 32 followed by Holyfield at 28.
Most HW ATGs got their first world title around 24.

Wilder relies on his speed and power and speed is always the first thing to fade when you age.
I want him to become great but the odds are stacked against him.
He might have started at a too late age to become great.

Though with "modern nutrtion" , modern medicine and roids it might be possible but I still think he wasted part of his physical prime.
Also while I'm ok with Wilder having a padded record I don't like that it took him 6 years.

George Foreman had an equally padded record and he only needed 3 years to reach 32-0 and also started a younger age.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

dyna said:


> All the great heavyweights have started at an earlier age than Wilders.
> The oldest ATG when he got his first world heavyweight title was Sonny Liston at 32 followed by Holyfield at 28.
> Most HW ATGs got their first world title around 24.
> 
> ...


Wilder has been competting at Heavyweight since 2008 Olympics. He has now worked himself to the world class level.
What you are saying makes no sense whatsoever.

Wilder relies on maintaining distance, jab and power.
Power is usually the last thing to go and looking at Wlad the ability to maintain your distance can last until you are at the least in your late 30s.

Foreman worked his craft until he was ready as well.

Nothing you says makes any logical sense and really just goes to show what a hater of Wilder you are.

You seem to want to ignore the fact that Wilder didn't start boxing until a year or two before the Beijing Olympics in 2005 and 2007

Keep hating.
Deontay keeps winning.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Yea man, I'm a total hater :lol:

Just saying Foreman needed less time to be ranked nr1 by the sanctioning bodies, only 3 years.
And it's not like he had much of an amateur career.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

UnleashtheFURY said:


> Never said that... and if can you quote me on that I'll give you a nickel :lol: I may have overestimated Fraudleys chances in this one, but I never said he was the favorite. If anything I said it was a 50/50 fight, in hindsight a stupid claim to make given his track record, but I thought he had a chance due to how shit Wilder is. Now, Wilder may be a LITTLE better than a gave him credit for last year, but he's still a fraud and a KO waiting to happen.


Still calling fighters frauds when you've never stepped foot in a ring you eurotard :lol:



Sweethome_Bama said:


> @*UnleashtheFURY*
> No credibility
> LOL
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=15051554&postcount=13


 @UnleashtheFURY You just got your pants pulled down. :rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

dyna said:


> Yea man, I'm a total hater :lol:
> 
> Just saying Foreman needed less time to be ranked nr1 by the sanctioning bodies, only 3 years.
> And it's not like he had much of an amateur career.


Wilder didn't start boxing until 2005 when he was 19. 3 years later he medals in the Olympics. now he is the mandatory for the WBC belt at 28 and you are talking like he is a underachiever or as if he is moving slowly.

SMH

You are a hater it is clear.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> It's a shame most of the relevant heavyweights are already pretty old.
> From the younger men
> There's Tyson, *Wilder* (who isn't even that young anymore), Mike Perez, *Andy Ruiz*
> 
> And then there's also* Joshua and Hughie coming up.*


All excellent fighters. Don't know what you're so upset about!

- And there's also 21 y-o Joseph Parker, who hasn't faced high-level competiton yet but looks fantastic.

- And don't rule out David Price. Yeah, he needs some serious help, but he still possesses all the physical tool to be a champion.

There's also a guy named Dominic Breazeale who could shake things up, and he's "only" 28 y-o. The guy has an 83" reach and hits like a freight train. He isn't the fastest HW you've ever seen, but crushing power is a great equalizer. Plus, he's managed by GBP.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wilder didn't start boxing until 2005 when he was 19. 3 years later he medals in the Olympics. now he is the mandatory for the WBC belt at 28 and you are talking like he is a underachiever or as if he is moving slowly.
> 
> SMH
> 
> You are a hater it is clear.


How could anyone hate the dude who tamed Charlie Z ? :huh


----------

